# What Kind/Brand of Yogurt Drops is Healthiest?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I wanted to get my girls some yogurt drops, but there are so many brands and flavors at petsmart that I'm never sure which is best. What do you guys recommend? I'd prefer whatever has the least amount of preservatives and artificial flavors/colors. Or if you have a homemade recipe that would be even better! Preferable not something that spoils easily or is really messy. Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

You can make your own with any kind of yogurt. Just spoon the yogurt into an icing tube. Put some wax paper onto a cookie sheet and then squirt little drops of the yogurt onto the wax paper. Put it in the freezer until they harden and then use a knife to peel them off of the wax paper.. Put them into a plastic baggie and just keep them in the freezer. You can even put little pieces of nuts and fresh fruit in there to change it up a bit. Super easy! And in the freezer, they will last a while.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I've heard about Those before, but will they melt quickly once they're out of the freezer? I feel like once they start melting it'll get their paws sticky and they won't like that  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm not sure where else to get these, and I hate advertising directly, but I sell all-natural Greek yogurt drops on my site. Even though they still have a high sugar content as a nature of the product, there are zero artificial flavors or colors, unlike Yogies. Just natural yogurt!

I'm not sure if there are other sites that sell them or not.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Are the ones you sell solids that will keep for awhile? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

You can try making them really small drops if you're worried about them melting, or cut them up into smaller pieces when giving them to your ratties


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes, they are solid drops that resemble white chocolate chips. I'm on a different computer than the one with the old photo that I used to use, and the website doesn't have the new one yet!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

How do I find your site? I'm using the rat forum app, is there a way to access it from there? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Yes, they are solid drops that resemble white chocolate chips.


So that's what those were!! Last time I bought your dry mix in bulk it came with a little bag of those and I was confused on what they were, but the girls LOVED them!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

ksaxton said:


> How do I find your site? I'm using the rat forum app, is there a way to access it from there?


http://www.ratsnacksnstuff.com/



Hey-Fay said:


> So that's what those were!! Last time I bought your dry mix in bulk it came with a little bag of those and I was confused on what they were, but the girls LOVED them!


Yes! I ran out of labels!http://www.ratsnacksnstuff.com/


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

LittleSparrow said:


> You can make your own with any kind of yogurt. Just spoon the yogurt into an icing tube. Put some wax paper onto a cookie sheet and then squirt little drops of the yogurt onto the wax paper. Put it in the freezer until they harden and then use a knife to peel them off of the wax paper.. Put them into a plastic baggie and just keep them in the freezer. You can even put little pieces of nuts and fresh fruit in there to change it up a bit. Super easy! And in the freezer, they will last a while.


After I read that I just had to make some. I didn't have a icing tube but a zip lock bag with one corner cut off worked great! They're not pretty but I don't think my girls will mind. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I'm not sure where else to get these, and I hate advertising directly, but I sell all-natural Greek yogurt drops on my site. Even though they still have a high sugar content as a nature of the product, there are zero artificial flavors or colors, unlike Yogies. Just natural yogurt!
> 
> I'm not sure if there are other sites that sell them or not.


I would like to endorse Rat Snacks N' Stuff. I have bought the liver treats, rat mix and was given a sample of the yogurt drops. My rat babes went crazy... even my hoarded (who refuses to eat food right away) will scarf them down. It's amazing.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

They sound great, I'm sure my rats will love them and I will definitely have to look into purchasing some sometime. Will mice enjoy them too? I have 6, but I've found that they won't eat anything that isn't dry and solid ( I've tried offering fresh fruit and eggs and stuff and they won't touch it)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## etolou (Nov 11, 2013)

Instead of the usual yogurt drops you get in the pet store, I feed my girls the dehydrated yogurt melts that they sell for toddlers. They seem to be a lot healthier (lower sugar and fat content) and contain a higher percentage of dehydrated milk/yogurt. Mine absolutely love them.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I've heard a lot of people mention toddler snacks so I'm going to pick some up sometime. What brand is the healthiest?


----------



## etolou (Nov 11, 2013)

ksaxton said:


> I've heard a lot of people mention toddler snacks so I'm going to pick some up sometime. What brand is the healthiest?


I buy parent's choice (the walmart brand equivalent to gerber). I'll usually rotate between the yogurt melts (basically freeze dried yogurt and milk powder) and the rice puffs. I'm sure they're all about the same health-wise, but they've got to be better than the yogurt drops at pet stores since those are essentially sugar and hydrogenated oils.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

> After I read that I just had to make some. I didn't have a icing tube but a zip lock bag with one corner cut off worked great! They're not pretty but I don't think my girls will mind. Thanks for the suggestion!


No problem! When I tried that for my own girls they absolutely loved them! I ended up cutting tiny pieces of strawberries and blueberries and putting them in there as well. 
It's nice to have them as a cool treat, especially in the summer. You could also try pouring them into ice cube trays and then once they're solid you can cut them into smaller pieces.

The toddler snacks also work as well! Though nothing beats the cheerios and little rice puffs that my girls especially go crazy for.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

etolou said:


> I buy parent's choice (the walmart brand equivalent to gerber). I'll usually rotate between the yogurt melts (basically freeze dried yogurt and milk powder) and the rice puffs. I'm sure they're all about the same health-wise, but they've got to be better than the yogurt drops at pet stores since those are essentially sugar and hydrogenated oils.


I picked some of the freeze dried yogurt drops today  I got the Gerber brand, and they're cheaper than yogurt drops and way healthier. Thanks for telling me about these! I hope my girls like them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

